# ISO Deer Camp trailer



## OutlawDave (Mar 1, 2017)

Bumper pull, No leaks, appliances working is a plus.

Nothing home made, must be travel worthy and in decent condition

PM Me if you've got something


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Look around to see if any of the dealers still have any unused FEMA trailers. Those are great for your application.


----------

